# Tiki's shame note!



## Bagheera (Feb 27, 2014)

I saw someone else do this and thought it was hilarious! I see shame notes on cats and dogs all over the internet and they always make me laugh so hard! So I decided to make one for Tiki!


----------



## SoCalTiels (Oct 8, 2013)

That's hilarious! So true though.

TielShaming should be a thing here.


----------



## Callie2013 (Nov 4, 2013)

ROFL that's so cute!


----------



## Bagheera (Feb 27, 2014)

Yes, Tielshaming is fun! rofl! :rofl:


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

Why is it all bird shaming notes always relate to poop?


----------



## Mezza (Feb 19, 2013)

Bahaha! So cute.

Tielshaming...too funny! If its not about poop it'll be about eating something they shouldn't have, like..........keys on a keyboard.


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

Too funny :lol:

*Tielshaming...too funny! If its not about poop it'll be about eating something they shouldn't have, like..........keys on a keyboard.*

...or, eating the shame note :rofl:


----------



## eduardo (Jan 27, 2012)

Haha, that is too funny! Tony has pooped on my poor pooch Eddie too! Little rotter...


----------



## Newtonian (Feb 19, 2014)

Newton pooped on the cat when she was napping under his favorite perch. She didn't notice, but I totally did when I went to pet her.

I love this idea.


----------



## Bagheera (Feb 27, 2014)

Tiki climbed up on my drink glass then turned his butt over it and pooped in my glass. good thing it was already empty


----------



## Annie (Nov 20, 2009)

Sunny should hold up a note that says "I use mommy's drinking water to wash my face".


----------



## Bagheera (Feb 27, 2014)

Annie said:


> Sunny should hold up a note that says "I use mommy's drinking water to wash my face".


LOL! Tiki's new one would say, "I climbed on mommy's drinking glass, turned my butt over it and then pooed in it."


----------



## tweetsandsarah (Mar 27, 2014)

Thank you! I literally laughed for at least two minutes. Kind of upset my dog with how much I was laughing.


----------



## MrCoopersMom (Jan 12, 2014)

Hahaha ha this is so funny....thanks for the good laugh Tiki you silly bird!


----------



## Tisena (Sep 28, 2013)

Haha! I love it...

Sam's would say "I landed in my grandma's pizza and blamed Blizzard before I was caught red footed"

and one of Blizzards bad habits would come with a note like "I don't always poop on your keyboard, but when I do it's always a HUGE one on the space bar"


----------



## Newtonian (Feb 19, 2014)

I couldn't resist getting in on the fun. Not after what Newton did to me this morning.


----------



## Leviathan (Sep 19, 2013)

I just love that photo


----------



## Ziggibaby (Mar 26, 2014)

Ziggis would say "I love food so much that I sleep on my pellets"


----------



## Bagheera (Feb 27, 2014)

LOL Newton and Ziggi! Silly birdies!!! My husband says we should do a "weekly shame note" picture thread of Tiki! Lmao!!! :rofl:


----------



## SoCalTiels (Oct 8, 2013)

Bird shaming needs to be a thing on here, like now. Those are both hilarious!


----------



## Bagheera (Feb 27, 2014)

Here we go! I made it a thing! LOL!!!!

http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=90121


----------

